#    1 8.2  -.

## KD T

!!! 1 .     2002 .    7.7,  3    8.2.
           .
  ,    1  .   -.
      -.
         ,  
   .
   ,      .

----------

!  :yes:    1 8.2  -.

----------

? 
       .

----------

1 8.2  -.  
 :Smilie:  
        :  
 ,  ,    -.       .    1 ,   ,      ...
  -  .  ,        ...  .   .   (  ).
    ,  ,      .(   2    1:     )
      (  ,    .)      .
     -   .                    -.http://www.ib.ru/wiki/2187
       .
    . 
 ,          ,   ( ),            (        ,    ,        )       ,        ,     ()    .
        ,    1 7.7.

----------

